# Broken Kestral DAS6 polisher advice



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Whilst using my das6 today it decided to break mid set. The spindle that the backing plate screws to sheered off. The pad and plate shot across the workshop luckily missing the car so no damage caused. 

Doubt this is worth seeking repair of? Shall I just replace with the same maybe might be a better option, or a pro or megs v2. 

What do people think? 

Thanks 

Ryan 

Oh yeah, had to finish the car by hand!


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Das Pro seems very popular with DW people.....even more so considering the price of kits against the Megs:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Thinking either a DAS6 Pro or a Megs G220 v2. Not sure which, hmmm. Think was has 3m cable and one 6m cable so have to bear that in mind too I guess.

Thoughts?


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Not used either but i`m aiming for the DAS Pro, I think this is the one with longer cable which is very important and seems very very popular with all detailers that use a DA.even the pros


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

DAS6 Pro is very good, the 6m cable is very useful! 850w watt motor means it pretty much never gets bogged down and it corrected the paint on my Merc. 

It's a great price too (the CYC version is even cheaper if I remember rightly.)

Build quality seems very good too from what I've seen so far.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Superspec said:


> DAS6 Pro is very good, the 6m cable is very useful! 850w watt motor means it pretty much never gets bogged down and it corrected the paint on my Merc.
> 
> It's a great price too (the CYC version is even cheaper if I remember rightly.)
> 
> Build quality seems very good too from what I've seen so far.


Cheers

Yes, CYC Pro @ £120 or the Megs v2 on group buy at £155. Not sure its worth the extra £?

Also wonder if CYC offer free delivery with their machines like other suppliers do?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Here is what happened to my DAS6 - the spindle that the backing plate attached to sheared off whilst in use! 










At least that didnt stop me working and I still got the job done by hand, thanks to Lime Prime on a German Applicator, CK RMG on a MF pad and 2x coats of Vics Chaos.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Christ that could have hurt a tad if it caught you, bet ya glad no damage was caused by it


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Not un common for a knackered machine, i had a bit of banter on here recently that had a machine that was showing signs of letting go [ pad stopping at high speed]


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Another +1 for the DAS 6 Pro, here!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd go with the DAS 6 Pro mate and save some pennies :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

ryand said:


> Whilst using my das6 today it decided to break mid set. The spindle that the backing plate screws to sheered off. The pad and plate shot across the workshop luckily missing the car so no damage caused.
> 
> Doubt this is worth seeking repair of? Shall I just replace with the same maybe might be a better option, or a pro or megs v2.
> 
> ...


Easy fix, looking at the pictures. The centre bearing has worn out. You just need to undo the two screws on the counterweight and the whole bearing assembly will pop out.

This is the part you'd need: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=817

It's a two minute job.

Tim


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> Easy fix, looking at the pictures. The centre bearing has worn out. You just need to undo the two screws on the counterweight and the whole bearing assembly will pop out.
> 
> This is the part you'd need: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=817
> 
> ...


Useful to know. Is it the same one for a DAS6 Pro?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Easy fix, looking at the pictures. The centre bearing has worn out. You just need to undo the two screws on the counterweight and the whole bearing assembly will pop out.
> 
> This is the part you'd need: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=817
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim will unscrew it and look before ordering that in. If I do how much is postage next day royal mail?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I removed the two screws and took that piece off. I can see a round bearing but can't get it out. Not sure that's the piece you mean to replace though. Do you have a photo of the part you refer to Tim? 

There are two screws right below all this lot but I cant get to them.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Had a small issue with my das6 pro , couldnt fault CYC customer service as it was fixed and returned FOC no problem at all for them


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

Superspec said:


> Useful to know. Is it the same one for a DAS6 Pro?


Bump this thread up. Does anyone knows can this fix into the das6 pro? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index....&productId=817

The spindle thread of mine has started to wobble recently and I am afraid it would fall off during a detail.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Be interested to know if it's sortable always one foe fixing rather than replacing .. New stuff always takes a while to get used to


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I was unable to fix the described fault in the end and replaced the machine.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry a bit late  but the bearings are the same for both. I just picked this thread up whilst browsing on google.

Ryand, it is just the circular piece that needs pulling out once you've removed the counter weight. The is nothing else physically holding it in but is a snug fit. 

Tim


----------

